

Developer uses Uber in product name, people immediately take offense (2005) - billforsternz
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.143092.62

======
atesti
I'm German and the name "uber" of the taxi company irritates the hell out of
me whenever I hear it. What does the company name "uber" mean? The German word
or something else?

